# Angel has an eye infection



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel has an infection not IN the eye, but on the upper eyelid & corner of her eye. It's swollen and raw. She keeps scratching at it both with her paws and also rubbing her head on the carpet. 

I live in a small town. There's not a 24 hours vet or hospital anywhere nearby. I thought about one of those cone shaped things to go on her, there isn't anywhere nearby to buy one of those either. 

Any ideas for home remedies to keep her from scratching? I have neosporin. Is that safe to use so close to her eye?

Edited: I just left the vet's office. He's certain that it's the result of irration caused by the groomer shaving her nose too close and Angel scratching at it. He told me to continue using the triple antibiotic & gave me an e-collar to use for a couple of days. Hopefully that will take care of it. Thanks for all your suggestions and caring.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you keep any Terramycin on hand in your pet first aid kit? 

http://www.revivalanimal.com/product.asp_Q...halmic+Ointment

She may have conjunctivitis and the swollen red lid is a result of the scratching and rubbing. It's a good antibiotic to keep on hand and works very well.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Do you keep any Terramycin on hand in your pet first aid kit?
> 
> http://www.revivalanimal.com/product.asp_Q...halmic+Ointment
> 
> She may have conjunctivitis and the swollen red lid is a result of the scratching and rubbing. It's a good antibiotic to keep on hand and works very well.[/B]



I do not have any terramycin. My daughter figured out a temp solution to keep her from scratching and rubbing her eye. Angel's not a happy camper, but maybe her not being able to get to the eye will help it. I'll go to PetSmart after church tomorrow and get a pet first aid kit and some terramycin.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so sorry she has the eye infection. Sounds like Marj has it all figured out for you. Good luck! I hope she feels better quickly.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have at triple antibiotic ointment. It contains neomycin and polymyxin B sulfates and bacitracin zinc. I think I have to get me a new one, because this one expired in 2004.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I have at triple antibiotic ointment. It contains neomycin and polymyxin B sulfates and bacitracin zinc. I think I have to get me a new one, because this one expired in 2004.[/B]


I'm sorry - that's what I have is the triple antibiotic ointment.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can put together a good first aid kit yourself. I'm a big believer in having the basics on hand for situations just like this. 

Triple antibiotic ointment
Hydrogen Peroxide
Hydrocortisone cream
Terramycin eye ointment
Alcohol swabs
Benadryl
Pepto Bismal
Kaopectate
Baby Aspirin
Self-adhering bandages
Gauze pads
Eye wash
Small syringe (no needle) marked w/m’s or cc’s for medication administration
Cold Pack
Styptic powder to stop bleeding
Cotton swabs/cotton balls
Thermometer (normal rectal temperature is between 101.0 to 102.5 degrees)
Copy of shot record (in plastic sheet)
Pedialite to replace fluids

You can get one of those plastic storage containers with a lid at Walmart or the dollar store to keep everything in. 

Here is a link to first aid for pets from the Red Cross website. It's good to download and keep in a plastic sleeve in your first aid kit in case of emergency. 

http://www.redcross.org/services/disaster/...d/firstaid.html


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> You can put together a good first aid kit yourself. I'm a big believer in having the basics on hand for situations just like this.
> 
> Triple antibiotic ointment
> Hydrogen Peroxide
> ...



Oh, wow! Thanks, Marj. I've had dogs my whole life and I probably shouldn't admit this, but I have never thought of having a first aid kit for a dog. What a great idea. Thanks for the list!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh so sorry to hear about Angel's sore eyelid. You can go to a CVS or a drug store and purchase powdered boric acid it will help out and if you get it in her eye it will do no damage.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Oh so sorry to hear about Angel's sore eyelid. You can go to a CVS or a drug store and purchase powdered boric acid it will help out and if you get it in her eye it will do no damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Powdered boric acid!???








Isn't tht for killing roaches?
I thgt that was what the pills were we used to put in the corners of cabinets was. We used to get it at the drug store and it said boric acid.
Sorry if I sound stupid, Im sure I have it confused.










Could she put some visene (sp?) or human eyewash in it from maybe Walmart (if you have one).
I put that in my dogs eye b4 I could get her to a vet. Or isn't there any type petstore or vet close?
Maybe she could pm Jamie..
Poor baby.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=392425
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starry, I was wondering the same thing about the boric acid! 

Marj, thanks for reposting the info on the first aid kit. After your first post, I did a search and found one you'd posted previously.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can make a solution with boric acid and sterile water. It will say on the jar. Also, keep her in a darker room with no bright lights until you see a vet. If no teramyacin you can always use neosporin until then too.

A little benedryl may help relieve the itching and pain.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

AS CuteCosyNToy mentioned it is used to make a eye wash and is very helpful as the Malts have some trouble with eye irratations. But in your defense I have heard of using it to ward off bugs


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lynn good luck, I hope your Angel gets better SWIFTLY!

God Bless,

Melanie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I hope Angel is feeling better, please keep us posted ... I worry about each and everyone of these special little babies


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope Angel is doing ok this morning & you can get her to a vet soon. I actually have a prescription eye ointment,too bad I just now saw your post, I could have met you halfway & maybe it would have helped.I hate when they have medical problems on the week-end. My vet will open up but charges double after hrs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You can also put baby socks on her paws so that she can't scratch as much.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

For conjunctiveitis (sp?) or a like infection, warm compresses are very soothing, too. I know this from my skin kids.

The doggie first aid kit is a great idea. Fortunately I already have a lot of things on hand because of my skin kids. But there'sa few things on there I should pick up. 

Love that idea with the baby socks on the paws too. I have little latex paw cover thingies that are really booties but can also be used to keep a dog from scratching at sores. I forget what the things are called! They come 12 to a package and are disposable--but you can use them several times until they are worn out.

Also finding and keeping an emergency vet/hospital # in your speed dial is essential too--I found that one out. 

I hope Angel is feeling better soon!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just left the vet's office. He's certain that it's the result of irration caused by the groomer shaving her nose too close and Angel scratching at it. He told me to continue using the triple antibiotic & gave me an e-collar to use for a couple of days. Hopefully that will take care of it. Thanks for all your suggestions and caring.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Angel's problem...but glad it isn't any more serious than it is.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Lynne, I'm glad it wasn't serious. Hopefully, she will be feeling back to normal soon. Are you going to speak with the groomer?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I did talk to the groomer. I've not had any problems there before, and it was the same lady that always grooms her. Still, I feel like I shouldn't take her back there again, but my options are very limited here. There's only three groomers here - our usual, and I've tried one of the other ones, but wasn't satisfied at all. That leaves one other place which I'll probably check out next month. Hopefully something will turn up.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, I am so glad Angel is on the mend!


----------

